# E.N. Critters Fan



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

I finished off my collection of E.N. Critters books during the $1 sale and I like them. Any more planned?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2006)

Nothing scheduled at present, although that doesn't mean we won't revisit the Critters series at some point!  We're largely tied up with _War of the Burning Sky _ and some more card/prop products (the next one is _Buff Cards_).


----------

